# Quark dessert recipes



## Hera

Has anyone got any decent Quark dessert recipes e.g. lemon cheesecake?

I've bought some for the first time and despite hunting around the internet, can't find a recipe that isn't packed with carbs/calories.


----------



## johnnya

Never tried quark looks a bit bland , is it nice? @Katy


----------



## Hera

johnnya said:


> Never tried quark looks a bit bland , is it nice? @Katy


I'm yet to find out!! :laugh: I have a tub in the fridge waiting to be used. I planned on making a lemon cheesecake/dessert type thing but most recipes through Google appear to be packed with sugar. I might create something new...test it out.


----------



## PRD

on its own its very bland, but mix it with half a pack of sugar free jelly and its lovely !


----------



## Inapsine

Two random quark "recipes"

Quark with a scoop of blueberry scivation xtend

Strawberry/vanilla cheesecake mix:

1 packet quark (250g) 150ml milk, 1 scoop whey of chosen flavour

mixed up!


----------



## rfclee

@Katy got some from asda the other day, what did you end up using yours for... looking for some recipes


----------



## khani3

Crust-less Cheesecake:

250g Quark

20g Oat flour or almond flour

2 egg white

30g whey protein (your choices of flavours - or use unflavoured but then add a flavouring of our choice)

Sweetener to your preference

50ml milk (P.S depending on where you get your quark from: Asda and Tesco - may need to add a bit more milk if needed, Sainsbury - no need). Mixture should be thick but liquid so it can mix in blender)

Blend it all together (2 to 3 min) and then in oven for 20 min on 160 degrees.


----------



## rfclee

khani3 said:


> Crust-less Cheesecake:
> 
> 250g Quark
> 
> 20g Oat flour or almond flour
> 
> 2 egg white
> 
> 30g whey protein (your choices of flavours - or use unflavoured but then add a flavouring of our choice)
> 
> Sweetener to your preference
> 
> 50ml milk (P.S depending on where you get your quark from: Asda and Tesco - may need to add a bit more milk if needed, Sainsbury - no need). Mixture should be thick but liquid so it can mix in blender)
> 
> Blend it all together (2 to 3 min) and then in oven for 20 min on 160 degrees.


nice one mate cheers


----------



## khani3

No problem, enjoy


----------



## sxbarnes

@Keeks has loads!


----------



## khani3

@rfclee

If you can't be bothered cooking, leave the eggs out and have as a milk shake, depending on your current goals leave out or include the oat flour


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> @Keeks has loads!


Quark, what's that? 

Will be back later with a few recipes.


----------



## Kid Billy

I mix quark, chocolate protein powder with a few nuts and raisons and hoy it in the fridge.

Doesnt taste as nice as fruit and nut but still quite nice for a quick healthy meal/desert.


----------



## khani3

@Keeks will guide you on this.

Our bodies are made of 60% water but I recon the amount of post I have seen from Keeks on this topic, hers is made of 60% Quark


----------



## Keeks

khani3 said:


> @Keeks will guide you on this.
> 
> Our bodies are made of 60% water but I recon the amount of post I have seen from Keeks on this topic, hers is made of 60% Quark


Lol, sorry but think you've got the science part slightly wrong there........I'm 100% quark.


----------



## khani3

Lol - just out of curiosity when did you actually discover quark?


----------



## Keeks

khani3 said:


> Lol - just out of curiosity when did you actually discover quark?


Erm, I don't actually remember, probably a couple of years ago but not actually sure how I came across it, really can't remember. :confused1: Its like it's always been part of me, lol.


----------



## Keeks

*Quark mousse pudding*

Quark - approx. 2 dollops

2 egg whites & 1 full egg

Scoop of protein powder

Mix all toghether, put in a microwave bowl and microwave it for between 60-90 seconds. If done for about 60 seconds, you get an oozing middle, then longer its done for, the less runny it will be.

This is amazing with TPW Lemon Shortcake protein, the runny middle is out of this world.

*Banana quark cake*

3 Bananas

2 dollops of quark

40g dry oats

Scoop or protein (banana, bannoffe pie, vanilla or chocolate work well)

2 egg whites

1 full egg

Splash of coconut milk (optional)

Put all ingredients in a blender, blend until batter type consistency then put in a tin in the over for approx 30-40 mins 200C and voila, the most amazing banana cake.

*Quark stylee bread & butter pudding*

1/2 Tub of quark

2 egg whites

1 full egg

Scoop of protein (Vanilla, chocolate or caramel etc work best)

1 Slice of wholemeal bread

Whisk all ingredients apart from the bread, which you tear up into small pieces, cover in peanut butter or chocolate spread if being naughty, put the pieces in oven dish, pour the mixture over and put it in the oven for about 20 minutes, 200c and all done, delish!!!

*Mini Quark cheesecakes*

Quark

Oat cakes

Sweetener

Whey/flavouring

Mix the quark with the flavouring/whey, this works well with lemon whey or flavouring. Mash the oat cakes so they're like a crumble base, and you can use either a little coconut/evoo oil to bind it slightly if required, also add a little sweetener. Pat down in a little dish then add the quark topping. Either let set in the fridge for a while or get stuck in straight away!

Also the jelly one is ace, or just mixing it with whey or flavdrops for something simple yet lovely.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I just use to eat it out of the tub, it's very inoffensive, not had it for awhile because they changed the brand at Morrisonss and it's not as good


----------



## rfclee

Keeks said:


> *Quark mousse pudding*
> 
> Quark - approx. 2 dollops
> 
> 2 egg whites & 1 full egg
> 
> Scoop of protein powder
> 
> Mix all toghether, put in a microwave bowl and microwave it for between 60-90 seconds. If done for about 60 seconds, you get an oozing middle, then longer its done for, the less runny it will be.
> 
> This is amazing with TPW Lemon Shortcake protein, the runny middle is out of this world.
> 
> *Banana quark cake*
> 
> 3 Bananas
> 
> 2 dollops of quark
> 
> 40g dry oats
> 
> Scoop or protein (banana, bannoffe pie, vanilla or chocolate work well)
> 
> 2 egg whites
> 
> 1 full egg
> 
> Splash of coconut milk (optional)
> 
> Put all ingredients in a blender, blend until batter type consistency then put in a tin in the over for approx 30-40 mins 200C and voila, the most amazing banana cake.
> 
> *Quark stylee bread & butter pudding*
> 
> 1/2 Tub of quark
> 
> 2 egg whites
> 
> 1 full egg
> 
> Scoop of protein (Vanilla, chocolate or caramel etc work best)
> 
> 1 Slice of wholemeal bread
> 
> Whisk all ingredients apart from the bread, which you tear up into small pieces, cover in peanut butter or chocolate spread if being naughty, put the pieces in oven dish, pour the mixture over and put it in the oven for about 20 minutes, 200c and all done, delish!!!
> 
> *Mini Quark cheesecakes*
> 
> Quark
> 
> Oat cakes
> 
> Sweetener
> 
> Whey/flavouring
> 
> Mix the quark with the flavouring/whey, this works well with lemon whey or flavouring. Mash the oat cakes so they're like a crumble base, and you can use either a little coconut/evoo oil to bind it slightly if required, also add a little sweetener. Pat down in a little dish then add the quark topping. Either let set in the fridge for a while or get stuck in straight away!
> 
> Also the jelly one is ace, or just mixing it with whey or flavdrops for something simple yet lovely.


just tried the mini cheesecake one and it was amazing !! Go nutrition triple choc some oatcakes asda quark and a touch of sweetener. Honestly superb A must when cutting


----------



## Keeks

rfclee said:


> just tried the mini cheesecake one and it was amazing !! Go nutrition triple choc some oatcakes asda quark and a touch of sweetener. Honestly superb A must when cutting


Lol, ace little treat isn't it?! I love doing the cheesecake with TPW's lemon shortcake whey, lemon cheesecake, mmmm. :drool:


----------



## rfclee

Keeks said:


> Lol, ace little treat isn't it?! I love doing the cheesecake with TPW's lemon shortcake whey, lemon cheesecake, mmmm. :drool:


when I opened it I thought it smelt a bit like cottage cheese but when mixed it with some protein it tasted just like a cheesecake topping


----------



## Keeks

rfclee said:


> when I opened it I thought it smelt a bit like cottage cheese but when mixed it with some protein it tasted just like a cheesecake topping


Yay, another quark convert. :thumb:

Check back tonight as I've got another quark recipe and this one is epic!!! :drool:


----------



## rfclee

Keeks said:


> Yay, another quark convert. :thumb:
> 
> Check back tonight as I've got another quark recipe and this one is epic!!! :drool:


Look forward to it !!!


----------



## Hera

rfclee said:


> @Katy got some from asda the other day, what did you end up using yours for... looking for some recipes


It ended up in the bin sadly :mellow: I tried it on it's own and didn't like it and I just couldn't find a recipe I liked for it. I shouldn't have bought it really without a recipe in mind.


----------



## rfclee

Katy said:


> It ended up in the bin sadly :mellow: I tried it on it's own and didn't like it and I just couldn't find a recipe I liked for it. I shouldn't have bought it really without a recipe in mind.


a was the same I bought it because I seen it on here, luckily keeks sorted us out with some recipes  . Cheesecake is superb if you ever decide to give it a go again


----------



## tommyc2k7

Found this for the first time a few weeks ago and love it! Usually just stick in a bit of milk and a scoop of whey, have also made a cheesecake with it the same way but also used some of that new Asdas low fat chocolate fudge cream cheese mg: And low fat mcvities chocolate digestives for the base :thumb:


----------

